# Muggle - 8 Month Old Holland Lop



## Kipcha (Nov 5, 2011)

[align=center]




[/align]

Muggle is a sweet little 8 month old nuetered Holland Lop with tons of personality and a winning little face.

He was bought by a family from a pet store and he spent his life in there in the laundry room, not being allowed out of it because the dog and him apparently did not get along. The kid got bored of him and the Mom had "allergies" so they decided to get rid of him.

We've had him for a few days and he is a great little bun, he doesn't have any kinds of bad habits (No chewing, excellent with the litter box, no biting or lunging), he's a great guy, we're just at our maximum capacity and we wouldn't be trying to hurry him out but we have two possible rescues that we want to get before the really bad weather hits so we need to find somewhere for this little guy.

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh he's lovely.

I hope he finds a wonderful home. I just don't understand how parents can teach their children pets are disposeable. I really have no use for people like this.

I tend not to believe the allergy thing too. I have allergies to rabbits, and i do quite well living under the same roof as my bunnies. 

Susan


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 5, 2011)

Muggle has gone on a trial basis to a family tonight. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 5, 2011)

ray: He's adorable.


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 6, 2011)

Muggle is once again looking for a home...
He came back tonight. Apparently he was stressing the dog out.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Nov 6, 2011)

Awe I hope he finds a great home.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 7, 2011)

STAN
WHERE ARE YOU??????


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish I was able to take this little cutie in... Maybe once I'm done school and am more settled in a permanent home I'll be able to consider other adoptions.

I'll ask around and see if any of my friends are interested in getting a bun.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 7, 2011)

ray: I wish we were closer--he looks like our old boy Ted--sure do miss him.


----------



## bunnybenji (Nov 7, 2011)

I would be very interested in Muggle, he is so darn cute and i think him and benji would get n famously.... too bad i live in Ontario! I want him! best of luck!


----------



## deaners (Feb 29, 2012)

Has Muggle found a home yet?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes he has found a home. They are calling him Wall-e and he is doing rabbit hopping as well.


----------



## deaners (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh how wonderful. That's great news. I was trying to convince my sister she needed to get him so my two new ones would have a bunny cousin. Lol.


----------

